

Show HN: Determine expertise from Twitter. We've run the YC partners - jeffchuber

We wanted a way to share what we had learned online (first expressed by what we had shared on twitter). So we built this.<p>http://knowitapp.com/paulg
http://knowitapp.com/foundersatwork
http://knowitapp.com/paultoo
http://knowitapp.com/garrytan
http://knowitapp.com/gralston
http://knowitapp.com/harjeet<p>(Bonus: you can see your similarity if you login - and no we won't tweet from your account)<p>What do you guys and gals think?
======
jeffchuber
clickable <http://knowitapp.com/paulg> <http://knowitapp.com/foundersatwork>
<http://knowitapp.com/paultoo> <http://knowitapp.com/garrytan>
<http://knowitapp.com/gralston> <http://knowitapp.com/harjeet>

------
fudged71
Oops?

Your "successful graph import" email sent me to this link:
<http://knowitapp.com//graph> which tries to render as the User "Graph" (who
unfortunately hasn't tweeted yet! <https://twitter.com/graph>).

Update the email link to <http://knowitapp.com/_user_/graph> !

~~~
nashy
Thanks! on it :)

~~~
fudged71
Also, I'm still not able to access my Interest Graph. It just pops up with a
blank background.

------
ikawe
Cool concept.

I went to knowitapp.com/ikawe. I clicked "claim my profile". I entered twitter
creds. Then I was bounced back to playpen.knowitapp.com/ikawe. I saw a bunch
of [PHP errors]. When I go to knowitapp.com/ikawe, It still says it doesn't
know me, and offers for me to "claim my profile".

Is your twitter auth callback url wrong?

[PHP errors] <http://www.pastebucket.com/5130>

~~~
nashy
Oh, the downside of being sloppy with button links. Looks like a test link got
away from us. Fixed now! Thanks so much for pointing it out :)

------
pavel_lishin
After signing in, it offered some interesting people for me to follow.

I tried clicking on Romney's link, which led me to
<http://knowitapp.com/start/mittromney> \- but then I got a 404: "The
requested URL /start/mittromney.php was not found on this server."

Looks like you guys are just linking to an outdated URL scheme, should be
/mittromney

~~~
jeffchuber
fixed. thanks! sorry about that.

------
kbojody
Bug report: On your front page, when opening the drop-down. If you enter a
twitter username as it suggests, ie: @username. You are redirected to
<http://knowitapp.com/@username> which gives a 404.

Do you have a formal place to report bugs?

~~~
nashy
Thanks for bringing this up. We have a feedback form for people who are logged
in. But not otherwise. This is as good a place as any for bug reports, at the
moment ;-)

------
nickler
I like it.

Now obviously there are tons of other applications playing with the social
graph, and it's about filtering the noise, but visually it's nicely presented,
and makes a nice digital calling card.

Are there plans to develop this further?

~~~
nashy
We've got the Facebook integration basically ready to go on the back-end, but
we're waiting to integrate it into the front-end until we get more user
feedback about how the site currently stands (and work out a few small bugs,
as others have been so helpful to point out here).

We'd love this to be the place on the Web where people go to answer the
question "What does Nick know about?" And be able to get a much faster and
richer understanding about your knowledge and interests than they would be
able to get from a glance at (or even several minutes of reading) your Twitter
of Facebook wall.

------
staringispolite
Bug report: I got the email Subject: "Your graph has been updated!". But the
link inside took me to <http://knowitapp.com//graph>

~~~
nashy
Thanks! Fixed now. It should be <http://knowitapp.com/[your_twitter_handle]>

